

Google sets billing rates for App Engine - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/02/24/Google-sets-billing-rates-for-App-Engine_1.html

======
jws
Link dead. Fortunately computerworld derived from it...

[http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewA...](http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyId=11&articleId=9128533&intsrc=hm_topic)

All of free is still there, but if you want more...

$0.10 per CPU hour[1]

$0.10 per gigabyte transferred in

$0.12 per gigabyte transferred out

$0.15 per gigabyte stored per month

$1.00 to be able to send 10k emails per day instead of 2k

There follows some confusing discussion of reducing free quotas and doubling
the free storage quota. I think what they are getting at is tuning so a well
written app will fit snugly in the quotas at 5M page views per month.

[1] pg, can I please have some sort of UL or OL formatting? I promise to still
try to write literately, but I like lists too.

------
amitt
Priced competitively with AWS, will be interesting to see how many people
adopt this considering the fact they are locked-in on the google stack.

